# Heating with ceramic heat lights



## matty91 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've got a 1.5 M x .60 M x 1 M (L x W x H) enclosure I made that I'm about to add the electrics to, (with a qualified sparky helping). As this is my first time I'm not sure on any of the heating part. 
I want to use ceramic heat lights.
Would it be best to use more than one ceramic light for the enclosure? 
Also would they benefit from a dimming thermostat or are the on/off ones fine?
Also, is a 2 foot UV long enough?

I'm keeping a diamond python in there by the way.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## matty91 (Jul 20, 2010)

It's made out of white melamine too


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 21, 2010)

1 ceramic heat lamp is fine to get a basking spot. also you want to create a heat gradient. (hot end) and (cold end) 

1 ceramic heat lamp will be enough to heat. I would recommend using dimming thermostat as it will be more accurate - fluctuating 3 degrees'ish hotter or cooler and your lamp will last longer than the on/off thermo that turn the lamps on/off on/off etc. 

Unsure about UV mate.


----------



## matty91 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 21, 2010)

I use a 100 watt ceramic heater in a 4x2x2 long enclosure and it holds temp really well. except when you open the sliding glass the temps increases a little bit coz of the cool air but other then that it's awesome. better then changing bulbs over all the time i reckon. i use it with the pulse thermostat.


----------



## matty91 (Jul 21, 2010)

How about UV's? 2 or 3 footers?


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 21, 2010)

1.5ft should be heaps. I used a pulse thermostat for a ceramic in my incubator and it held temps really nicely. Have ceramics on other thermostats and really cant complain about them either.


----------



## 1stprincess (Jul 21, 2010)

i use a 100watt ceramic in a 4ft enclosure. works great. keeps one end at 30 - 33 and cool end 26 29, was changing dimming lights every week..also have a 2 foot uv..


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 22, 2010)

i think the max effective range for UV is 60cm and less in most. so long as its smack in the middle, this means that the snake has access along most of the length.. but the height will be an issue also if they are to get UV. i wouldnt stress so much about it with a python, but provide a couple of areas for it to get up high at the hot end and cool end and right in the middle and you have a perfect enclosure.


----------



## Miffy (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a zoomed ceramic they put out heaps of heat compared to other brands I have purchased. They cost alot more but are way more efficient. Mines been going 3 years so far without a hitch on a dimming thermostat. 

Make sure you get a cage for the fluro and the ceramic heater. Snake will burn it's self on the ceramic and it will start hanging from the fluro and bust the fitting and the light. Also remember to write the date on your fluro so you know how old it is, as they need changing after 12 months.


----------



## MoOrelia (Aug 3, 2010)

agreed with below.

A rule : always use a thermostat with any heat staff. And protect ur cermaique !! I usually used 100W ceramic one with metal "boal" protection, even that was quit warm so the ceramic by itself, touch it = burn urslef so the snake....


----------

